# Egg Share Live chat 2nd October 8pm



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya ladies

Just thought i would post to ask if anyone was interested in a get together for all u eggsharers for september

If you are interested, post on this thread to let me know when u would like to chat and i will something sorted for you all

  

Love Emilyxx*


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

This'll be handy as a lot of us are cycling together.

Anytime is fine by me. Even though I won't have access to a comp from the 16th till the 27th of september and won't be here 11th september.

So anytime between them dats are fine for me.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya
thanks emily hun any time any day for me iam easy!

love kelly


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Im easy to   Anytime is fine....
Luv Ruth


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im easy too!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Any times fine for me too, Well apart from Wednesday nights, It's pub quiz night 

x x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

how about 4th september its a monday evening

would this be ok for everyone??


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

sounds good to me to....


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Yep great, tanks very much emily ur a star!!
Ohhhhh what nice timming to i have my baseline scan on the 4th and start stimming   

love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll be there!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

ooh me too if thats ok!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Looking forward to chat tomorrow see you all there


----------



## iolite (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi egg sharers, hope you dont mind my coming in i would love to join you for all tonight, but somehow for live chat my computer never lets me in but ok for normal posts does anyone else have that problem? i start down regging this thurs am sharing my eggs and reading these share threads has really helped with coping. x iolite


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi my friend has donated her eggs to me id like to join your chat but how do i do this i had my eggs put back in on saterday so a chat would be nice even if i only listened would be good thank you


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Iolite

Have you tried Downloading java to see if that makes a difference

Check out the technical board towards the top of the board 

Tony has put up a guide, if the problem persists then let me know or post a message in the technical section for tony or admin

Hope to chat soon

me!!!  how wonderful of your friend

click on the button below and that should take you direct to the chatroom log in screen

*********

Any probs give me a shout
Emilyxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll be there!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll be there!!! I cant wait to have a good old chat with all you girlies that have helped me!
x


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm going to try and make it in tonight, I'll be there if i win the fight for the computer (DH and 2step children)    

Love
Kim.x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for a fab chat last night girls..have to do another one next month!

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Do you want to make it first monday of the month

or an alternative day/date


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

That'd be brill Emily!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

All booked in


Monday 2nd October at 8pm

Emilyxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Excellent!!!


----------



## iolite (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks emily have posted on tech board xiolite


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll be there


----------

